# mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"



## Swarley86 (24. März 2015)

*mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

[Size=+1]Hallo Community...[/size] 

Wer jetzt schon beim Gedanken daran paranoid wird, wie er seinen Rechner am besten vor Viren, Trojaner und Malware schützt, wird seinen Rechner nach folgender Information wahrscheinlich vom Strom nehmen müssen. 

Den zwei Sicherheitsforschern ,Corey Kallenberg und Xeno Kovah, ist es gelungen einen Schadcode zu schreiben, der völlig abseits von bisher bekannter Schadcodesoftware agiert. Denn dieser "Virus" setzt sich nicht, wie bisher üblich, auf der Festplatte nieder und versucht dort die Daten auszulesen, sondern verankert sich tief in den Abgründen des BIOS. Dies hat zu Folge, dass kein (...und damit meine ich KEIN!!!) Antivirusprogramm diesen Code finden kann, da Scanner nur Daten untersuchen, die sich bereits auf der Festplatte befinden oder kurz davor sind auf die Platte geschrieben zu werden. Theoretisch ist es sogar möglich, das komplett im Random Access Memory (RAM) laufende, Live-Linux zu kontrollieren.

Ist der Schadcode, namens *"LightEater"*, einmal im BIOS verankert, hilft euch auch der Tausch der Festplatte nicht mehr. Der Angreifer behält trotzdem alle Rechte und kann jegliche Daten auslesen. Davon sind sowohl Passwörter, Lizenzschlüssel, Nutzernamen und schlichtweg alles betroffen, was ihr mit dem PC anstellt. 
Die Forscher demonstrierten auf der CanSecWest Konferenz in Kanada, wie sie eine Preview von Windows 10 über das Netz kompromittieren und sich somit den uneingeschränkten Zugang zum System verschaffen. LightEater setzt sich dabei in der Firmware des BIOS fest und wartet, bis sensible Daten unverschlüsselt in den RAM geschrieben werden, um diese dann auszulesen. 
Damit aber nicht genug: die Daten, die der Schadcode aus dem RAM liest, können sowohl über das Betriebssystem des Rechners verschickt werden, als auch unabhängig vom gebooteten OS. Sprich, das System muss nicht einmal geladen werden werden, um die Daten zu übermitteln. Solche Techniken sind bisher nur von Spionagediensten, a lá NSA, bekannt.

Gegenmaßnahme:
Als der Zeit einzige Möglichkeit dies zu umgehen, gilt es ein Firmwareupdate des BIOS durchzuführen. Laut Aussagen verschiedener Hersteller, arbeiten diese bereits mit Hochdruck an einer langefristigen Lösung für das Problem. Bis dahin könnte allerdings noch einige Zeit vergehen.

Beängstigend, oder?

Quellen:
- Research - Homepage der Entwickler
- Lighteater: Bios-Rootkit liest GPG-Schlüssel aus dem Speicher - Golem.de
- BIOS-Rootkit LightEater: In den dunklen Ecken abseits des Betriebssystems - heise online

Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[size=-2]Bildquelle: LegbaCore, Golem.de[/size]


----------



## Ion (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

In Zeiten von FB braucht es bei vielen doch kein Virus mehr um an diverse Daten zu kommen.
Aber ja, auch Viren etc. entwickeln sich immer weiter, da kann man nur hoffen verschont zu bleiben.


----------



## orca113 (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Interessante Neuigkeit.

Tja es bleibt weiterhin spannend in Sachen IT Technik und Sicherheit.


----------



## Kerkilabro (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Habe nichts zu verbergen! Wenn dies angeblich so einfach wäre, wieso haben wir noch keine neue gelüftete Geheimnise? Da wäre Snowden direkt ''arbeitslos''!


----------



## Swarley86 (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Habe nichts zu verbergen! Wenn dies angeblich so einfach wäre, wieso haben wir noch keine neue gelüftete Geheimnise? Da wäre Snowden direkt ''arbeitslos''!



Wer sich mittels solcher Wege Zugriff auf einen Rechner verschafft, ist auch nicht unbedingt an Kontodaten oder Passwörtern eines _Kerkilabro_ interessiert. Hier geht es, wenn dann, um größere Informationen. Und es wäre nicht unbedingt ratsam damit an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen und zuzugeben, dass man Zugriff auf fremde Rechner hat. Das ist eine andere Liga als "Standardviren"!


----------



## Leob12 (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Habe nichts zu verbergen! Wenn dies angeblich so einfach wäre, wieso haben wir noch keine neue gelüftete Geheimnise? Da wäre Snowden direkt ''arbeitslos''!



Gewisse Daten hast auch du sicherlich zu verbergen, wie etwa Bankdaten oder Passwörter. 
Aber ok, da kann man auch anders rankommen.


----------



## EX-Buzz (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Kerkilabro schrieb:


> Habe nichts zu verbergen!



Du hast also noch nie im Web etwas getan od. gesagt was vllt. nicht ganz so schlau war? Alles was du jemals auf deinem Rechner gespeichert, geschrieben oder abgespielt hast, hättest du guten Gewissen´s auch jedem Fremden auf der Strasse bzw. deiner Freundin/Familie/Freunde/Lehrerhin  erzählt od. gezeigt?

Respekt!


----------



## Freakless08 (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

UEFI ist einfach viel zu fett was den Datenverbrauch angeht und die Möglichkeit der Modulation ist ein weiteres Sicherheitsmanko. Ist klar dass, je mehr Funktionen es gibt, dies auch gleichzeitig die Sicherheit einschränkt. Was bringt einem TrueCrypt und Bitlocker wenn das Bios verseucht ist und fleisig Daten versendet ohne dass das Betriebssystem es mitbekommt?
Die Frage ist auch warum die Hersteller nicht mehr den BIOS Schreibschutz durch einen Schalter am Mainboard ausliefern -wie das bei einigen Mainboards damals gemacht wurde- sondern dies meist Softwareseitig (und somit einfacher manipulierbar), wenn überhaupt, manche sichern auch garnicht, machen.


----------



## PC-Bastler_2011 (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Einzige Möglichkeit dies zu umgehen, ist ein Firmwareupdate des BIOS.



Dann wird halt nach jedem Herunterfahren noch schnell n´ BIOS-Update gemacht und man kann beruhigt schlafen/arbeiten/etc gehen


----------



## Swarley86 (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass wir so interessante Ziele für diese Personen sind. Da denke ich eher, dass dieser Hack auf politischer, militärer und industrieller Ebene viel mehr Relevanz hat. Immerhin ist alles vernetzt!


----------



## fxler (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Das Problem ist das viele Hersteller sehr ähnliches UEFIs nutzen, somit würde dieser "Hack" ziehmlich viele Leute betreffen.
Das viel größere Problem ist das kaum jemand BIOS Updates macht. Und weil die meißten Leute z.B. diesen Thread niemals lesen werden und somit denken das nichts los ist.
Das schlimme an diesem Virus ist, dass dieser nur durch ein Tausch des Mainboards zu beseitigen ist, da dieser sich in das BIOS schreibt und somit sogut wie unzerstörbar ist, außer die Hersteller bringen endlich sichere UEFIs auf den Markt.


----------



## Knogle (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> UEFI ist einfach viel zu fett was den Datenverbrauch angeht und die Möglichkeit der Modulation ist ein weiteres Sicherheitsmanko. Ist klar dass, je mehr Funktionen es gibt, dies auch gleichzeitig die Sicherheit einschränkt. Was bringt einem TrueCrypt und Bitlocker wenn das Bios verseucht ist und fleisig Daten versendet ohne dass das Betriebssystem es mitbekommt?
> Die Frage ist auch warum die Hersteller nicht mehr den BIOS Schreibschutz durch einen Schalter am Mainboard ausliefern -wie das bei einigen Mainboards damals gemacht wurde- sondern dies meist Softwareseitig (und somit einfacher manipulierbar), wenn überhaupt, manche sichern auch garnicht, machen.



Sehe ich auch so

BIOS Zeiten waren viel besser, da konnte ein "Virus" eigentlich nix machen ausser das Ding schrotten
Da waren die Chips meist so gross wie die Images, kein Platz fuer was anderes
Son Gigabyte grosses UEFI hat ja 1000 Dateien da drin..


----------



## Paddy_T (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Da bekommt man echt angst, aber ich glaube auch das vorerst der Ottonormalverbraucher da nichts zu befürchten hat, zumindest was die sicherheit an den eigenen PC angeht. 

Mehr angst sollte man davor haben was alles passieren kann mit solch einen Virus und den ganzen Atomkraftwerken in Deutschland..... Davor hab ich eher angst als das er sich meine Lizensschlüssel klaut oder kontodaten.....

Hoffen wir mal das die Hersteller da was sinnvolles unternehmen.


----------



## Knogle (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Paddy_T schrieb:


> Da bekommt man echt angst, aber ich glaube auch das vorerst der Ottonormalverbraucher da nichts zu befürchten hat, zumindest was die sicherheit an den eigenen PC angeht.
> 
> Mehr angst sollte man davor haben was alles passieren kann mit solch einen Virus und den ganzen Atomkraftwerken in Deutschland..... Davor hab ich eher angst als das er sich meine Lizensschlüssel klaut oder kontodaten.....
> 
> Hoffen wir mal das die Hersteller da was sinnvolles unternehmen.



Die sollten mal ihr ganzes Konzept ueberdenken
Was Intel da mit seinem komischen UEFI und Management Kram gemacht hat ist eh bis zum Ende hin unsicher


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass wir so interessante Ziele für diese Personen sind. Da denke ich eher, dass dieser Hack auf politischer, militärer und industrieller Ebene viel mehr Relevanz hat. Immerhin ist alles vernetzt!



Das dachte man auch bei der NSA, trotzdem hat sie alles gesammelt, was sie kriegen konnte.
Kann nun jemand das Bios Hacken, wird er es machen, egal ob er die Daten jetzt braucht oder in 20 Jahren gegen einen verwenden kann.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Toll die können mir gerne beim Zocken zuschauen.


----------



## jamie (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



EX-Buzz schrieb:


> > _Habe nichts zu verbergen!_
> 
> 
> Du hast also noch nie im Web etwas getan od. gesagt was vllt. nicht ganz so schlau war? Alles was du jemals auf deinem Rechner gespeichert, geschrieben oder abgespielt hast, hättest du guten Gewissen´s auch jedem Fremden auf der Strasse bzw. deiner Freundin/Familie/Freunde/Lehrerhin  erzählt od. gezeigt?
> ...



Zumal es ja auch einfach um Privatsphäre geht. Ich denke nicht, dass er z.B. nackt rumlaufen würde... Er hat doch nicht etwa was zu verbergen, oder?


----------



## Dellio (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

wenn es solch lösungen gibt, sollten edathy und co leicht zu überführen sein! wäre ich so schlau für derartige codes, würde ich mir das zum ziel machen. genau solch kranke menschen daran zu hindern weiter ihr unwesen zu treiben und öffentlich zur schau stellen, damit keiner mehr mit 5000€ etc ungestraft davon kommt. vergeudung was die kriminellen da tun mit dem wissen was sie haben. gäbe viel gutes zu tun


----------



## Freakless08 (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Dellio schrieb:


> wenn es solch lösungen gibt, sollten edathy und co leicht zu überführen sein!


 Edathy wurde doch überführt.


> genau solch kranke menschen daran zu hindern weiter ihr unwesen zu treiben und öffentlich zur schau stellen,


Du meinst die Eltern der Kinder wegsperren oder? Die meisten Fotos werden nämlich von den Eltern ins Netz gestellt. Was ist mit den U18 die solche Bilder selbst ins Internet stellen oder versenden (FB, WhatsApp, Snapchat, etc.)?


> vergeudung was die kriminellen da tun mit dem wissen was sie haben. gäbe viel gutes zu tun


Du meinst die deutschen und ausländischen Geheimdienste, die Straftaten begehen und Daten unerlaubt kopieren?

Zudem müsste man auch klären was fake und was echt ist
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx-1LQu6mAE


----------



## bingo88 (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Knogle schrieb:


> BIOS Zeiten waren viel besser, da konnte ein "Virus" eigentlich nix machen ausser das Ding schrotten


Naja, Firmware ist allgemein eher von dürftiger Qualität was Sicherheitsaspekte betrifft, das war früher nicht besser. Grundsätzlich begrüße ich UEFI zwar, da dieses Uralt-BIOS schon lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß war, andererseits scheint mir die Umsetzung aktuell noch verbesserungswürdig.


----------



## Knogle (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Naja, Firmware ist allgemein eher von dürftiger Qualität was Sicherheitsaspekte betrifft, das war früher nicht besser. Grundsätzlich begrüße ich UEFI zwar, da dieses Uralt-BIOS schon lange nicht mehr zeitgemäß war, andererseits scheint mir die Umsetzung aktuell noch verbesserungswürdig.



Finde das bei Servern bedenklicher

Bei meinem Intel Board gabs auch FRU, SDR Speicher, BMC Speicher, BIOS Speicher, BIOS2 Speicher EM Speicher, ACPI Speicher, und noch viel mehr... 
Denke Server sind da noch anfaelliger fuer


----------



## bingo88 (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Richtig, das ist einfach nur mehr Firmware für mehr potentielle Probleme. Andererseits braucht man den Kram ja auch. Das Problem ist nur, dass es nur eine handvoll Leute gibt, die den Kram programmieren können und Sicherheit ist nicht deren primärer Fokus. Zumal die alle nichts von Open Source usw. halten, also selbst wenn man denen helfen wollte, wollen die nicht. Das ist ja nicht das erste BIOS-Level Rootkit und es wird auch leider nicht das letzte sein. War ja letztens auch mit der modifizierten HDD-Firmware das gleiche Prinzip. Oder SD-Karten mit geflashten Controllern. Das ist eigentlich keine neue Erkenntnis.


----------



## Amon (24. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Dass man aber, um das Ding vernünftig einzusetzen, genaue Informationen über das verwendete BIOS und das eingesetzte Betriebs System haben muss wird mal wieder nirgends erwähnt. Hauptsache erst einmal medial Panik machen.


----------



## Freakless08 (25. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Amon schrieb:


> Dass man aber, um das Ding vernünftig einzusetzen, genaue Informationen über das verwendete BIOS und das eingesetzte Betriebs System haben muss wird mal wieder nirgends erwähnt. Hauptsache erst einmal medial Panik machen.


Es ist egal welches System installiert ist, da UEFI direkt auf den Netzwerkchip und RAM zugreifen kann und im Grund genommen schon ein eigenes Betriebssystem ist. Somit kann UEFI fleisig Daten über das Netzwerk verschicken. Zudem steht es auch in der Quelle das die Lücke Betriebssystemunabhängig ist, weil eben nicht das Betriebssystem infiziert wird sondern das UEFI.
Nebenbei sind die UEFIs vom Code gleich aufgebaut und unterscheiden sich nur etwas vom aussehen. Das steht auch in den Quellen.

Einfach mal lesen, wobei es sicherlich einfacher ist so einen Exploit auf ein Windowssystem zu verbreiten/von einem Windowsnutzer auszuführen, als auf einem anderes System.


----------



## Swarley86 (25. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Amon schrieb:


> Dass man aber, um das Ding vernünftig einzusetzen, genaue Informationen über das verwendete BIOS und das eingesetzte Betriebs System haben muss wird mal wieder nirgends erwähnt. Hauptsache erst einmal medial Panik machen.



Es ist vollkommen irrelevant welches OS du benutzt. Der Hack agiert viel perfider. Und zwar unabhängig von deinem Betriebssystem. Wie schon erwähnt, musst du nicht einmal dein Windows/Linux/... booten, damit LightEater Daten verschicken kann. Und die BIOS Version spielt dabei, meines Erachtens, keine Rolle.


----------



## Knogle (25. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen irrelevant welches OS du benutzt. Der Hack agiert viel perfider. Und zwar unabhängig von deinem Betriebssystem. Wie schon erwähnt, musst du nicht einmal dein Windows/Linux/... booten, damit LightEater Daten verschicken kann. Und die BIOS Version spielt dabei, meines Erachtens, keine Rolle.



Also wieder back to the roots.. mit BIOS war alles besser


----------



## Psychopath (25. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Swarley86 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich glaube nicht, dass wir so interessante Ziele für diese Personen sind. Da denke ich eher, dass dieser Hack auf politischer, militärer und industrieller Ebene viel mehr Relevanz hat. Immerhin ist alles vernetzt!



nun jaaa, fast alles... meine PS1 war noch NIE online...


----------



## Swarley86 (25. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Psychopath schrieb:


> nun jaaa, fast alles... meine PS1 war noch NIE online...



Ok, das ist richtig! Aber deine PS1 beinhaltet ja nun auch keine wichtigen Informationen, außer jemand will deine Spielstände mopsen...


----------



## razzor1984 (25. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Das man die Firmware als nächstes infisziert war nur mehr eine Frage der Zeit.(Siehe HDD firmware hack usw)
Wenn man sich Computrace anschaut, dann verfolgt dies schon länger diesen Ansatz.
Die Idee von Computraceist sicher nicht schlecht, nur gebe ich die komplette Verantwortung//Kontrolle über die HW 
an den Hersteller von Computrac ab (Leider bedenklich da Computrace über sehr  viele Lücken "hackbar" ist)

Die einfallsmöglichkeiten von Rootkits die sich quasi in das UEFI einnisten oder es komplett ersetzen ist heute 
so einfach wie nie zuvor.

Wie viele user schauen ob die Quell-Datei über eine Signatur verfügt?
Bei einen UEFI update bietet kein mir bekannter Hersteller eine Signatur an. Die File hash verfication über SHA1 oder MD5 lässt
sich mit recht vertretbaren Aufwand aushebeln.Selbst bei Sha256 ist man sich nicht mehr so sicher!
Im Grunde genommen klaffen viel zu viele Sicherheitslücken in den Systemen(software), ob diese gefixed werden liegt leider
nicht immer in der Hand des Herstellers. Wenn das Gerät aber nach einer Zeit EOL ist, wird diese Lücke ewig vor sich hin
schlummern.(Alte notebooks die älter als zwei jahre sind werden nicht so einfach an Bios/Uefi updates herankommen)

Das haben wir quasi ja auch schon heute bei Android 4.0 - 4.2 und der Webviewe schwachstelle!
(Es gibt genug Smartphone welche noch auf 4.0 - 4.2  sind und einfach kein update mehr bkommen haben, dort nutzen leider noch immer viele user den build in Browser. )

Bedenkt, "The internet of things" ist jetzt in den Startlöchern.Wie könnten hierbei ein mögliches Angriffszenarium ausschauen? 
Jedes Gerät im Haushalt wird einen Webserver haben, der nach zwei jahren (vielleicht auch drei) keine updates mehr bekommt ?
Da muss schleuningst ein Umdenken stattfinden!

grüße Razzor


----------



## Shinchyko (26. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Kaufe jetzt die neue Sicherheitssoftware für nur 10€ im Monat. So ist dein UEFI/Mainboard geschützt! Und vergessen sie nicht unsere weiteren Sonderangebote für Tablet, Handy, TV, USB Sticks, SD Karten, Konsole, Lampen (Die neuen SmartLampen mit WIFI), Kühlschränke, Autos, Backofen, Roller, Armbänder, MP3 Player.

Und das alles für nur jeweils 5€ extra im Monat! Warum? Ganz einfach. Wenn ihr sicher seid sind wir es auch!

"Mindestvertragslaufzeit beträgt 12 Monate pro angemeldeten Gerät. Wir könnten zwar mit den gewonnenen Erfahrungen bezüglich der Exploits direkt zum Hersteller gehen  und das Problem wäre beseitigt, aber naa, wir müssen schließlich auch unsere Labos finanzieren können" God sake the Bug!

â€‹ On Topic:

Da bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig als zu hoffen, das sich die Mainboardhersteller und die Entwickler zusammen tun und gemeinsam an einem sicheren UEFI arbeiten und dabei helfen das aktuelle sicherer zu bekommen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Die Geister die ich rief, aber es war ja nur eine Frage der Zeit wann auch das neuste Gimmick zu solchen Zwecken missbraucht wird.
Ich klemme einfach ein paar sinnlose Altsysteme davor


----------



## Noxxphox (26. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

...oh man xD
deswegn läuft seit 3tagen das sys bei gleicher spannung nimmer stable und brauch nu 20mv mehr...wetten? xD


----------



## Cuddleman (26. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



fxler schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das viele Hersteller sehr ähnliches UEFIs nutzen, somit würde dieser "Hack" ziehmlich viele Leute betreffen.
> Das viel größere Problem ist das kaum jemand BIOS Updates macht. Und weil die meißten Leute z.B. diesen Thread niemals lesen werden und somit denken das nichts los ist.
> Das schlimme an diesem Virus ist, dass dieser nur durch ein Tausch des Mainboards zu beseitigen ist, da dieser sich in das BIOS schreibt und somit sogut wie unzerstörbar ist, außer die Hersteller bringen endlich sichere UEFIs auf den Markt.



Willkommen bei Industrie 4.0!

Das die Herren diese Schwachstelle  als einzige festgestellt haben, glaube ich nicht so recht, aber zu mindest haben sie etwas genaueres zu Aufklärung beigetragen.

Ein BIOS Update verändert mit neueren Versionen normalerweise ja nicht das komplette Bios ansich, sondern ergänzt, oder entfernt Teile davon.

Bekommt man das Übel im laufenden Betrieb dort hinein, oder wird es schon mit einer kompromittierten Ursprungs-Bios-Version installiert?

Im letzteren Fall sollten sich die OEM's und die MB-Hersteller einig sein, das man dort zuerst suchen sollte, um es erst gar nicht dort drauf zu spielen.
Im ersteren Fall sollte doch, auf dem gleichen Installationsweg, ein Schutzprogramm sich dahinein entfalten können, um mindestens eine Kompromittierung festzustellen.
Das Ganze läßt sich natürlich auch auf die Grafikkarten erweitern, gerade zu denen die mit UEFI beworben werden.

Sichere UEFI's wird es genauso wenig geben, wie sichere Hard-, oder Software, denn eins sollten wir alle mittlerweile gelernt haben, gemäß dem ehemaligen Werbeslogan "Nichts ist unmöglich, ... !"

Außerdem machen ja einige Hersteller von vorn herein so ihre Eigenüberwachungen schon in die Hardware, was brauchts da eigentlich extra ein Virus, o.ä.

Wenn ich nicht falsch liege, gab es mal vor einiger Zeit so einen Artikel über Intels CPU Implementierungen, worüber Intel sich ganz enorm um die Aufklärung drückte, (oder immer noch) zu was den diese nicht veröffentlichten Implementierungen im Chip sich selbstständig, oder fernaktiviert, mit Intel in Verbindung setzen.

Wer den findet sollte das mal mit hier einbeziehen, oder hinein ergänzen.


----------



## Swarley86 (26. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*



Cuddleman schrieb:


> Wer den findet sollte das mal mit hier einbeziehen, oder hinein ergänzen.



Nicht ganz der Artikel, den du gemeint hast, aber auf die Schnelle hab ich nur Artikel im Zusammenhang mit Trojanern in Festplatten-Firmware gefunden. Das könnte auch für den Ein oder Anderen interessant sein.

Link 1:  Kaspersky warnt vor manipulierter Festplatten Firmware 
Link 2: Trojaner auf Festplatten


----------



## Cuddleman (26. März 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Ich habe einen von 2013 gefunden, noch nicht den eigentlichen.
Einen anderen in einer älteren Zeitschrift, doch den mach ich hier nicht noch rein, der Link reicht .

»Geheimer« 3G-Chip von Intel ermöglicht Schnüfflern Zugriff auf Computer - Kopp Online


----------



## DarkWing13 (22. April 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Verschwörungstheorie an...
Wahrscheinlich ist die NSA jetzt ganz schön stinkig, dass noch jemand dieses "Feature" entdeckt hat und die beiden amerikanischen(!) BIOS-Hersteller nun versichern müssen, alles  zu tun, um den Schutz von Millionen und Millionen PCs wieder herzustellen...Wer's glaubt wird seelig....
Verschwörungstheorie aus....

Der einzig (fast) sichere Computer ist der, welcher keine Internet, LAN, WLAN, Telefon, oder sonstige externe Verbindung hat.

So long,...


----------



## razzor1984 (22. April 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Der Nsa wirds wurscht sein weil die Leute die sich mit der Sicherheitsproblematik auskennen, wissen so oder so wies um die HW steht  -
Das "TARGET" welches über ausreichende FINANZIELLE mittel verfügt kann sich an IT-Spezialisten wenden und so einfach Wissen einkaufen.(Man wird ihnen nicht entgehen aber es wird viel schwieriger)

 Wir haben heute eher ein Probelem, dass 90% der User/Anwender von derTechnik überfordert sind.Dann kommen diese klassischen Sätze wie "Ich habe doch nichts zu verstecken" oder "Diese Programme sind ja dazu notwendig um Recht & Ordnung durchzusetzen bzw gegen den Terror"
Wie imma Meinungsmache,Verblendung der Leute und das fehlende Technischeverständniss was dahinterliegt!
Last Week Tonight with John Oliver: Government Surveillance (HBO) - John Oliver hat es sehr gut auf den Punkt gebracht. Im jetztigen zustand - Nobody F***ing cars, die Interviews beinhalten nur ein paar Leute am Timesquare, jedoch zeichnet dies ein recht buntes Bild der Leute, wo die besagte Problematik liegt.
 In Europa ist dies anders, wir wissen wozu Überwachung führen kann. Nur verhält sich dort die Breitemasse anders? Denke eher nicht, seit snowden hat sich auch hier nicht viel geändert! Immerhin gibts es den BIG BROTHER AWARD - regt zum Denken an


----------



## Superwip (22. April 2015)

*AW: mächtiger Hack - BIOS Rootkit "LightEater"*

Ich hab schon immer gesagt das das UEFI ein Sicherheitsrisiko darstellt- nun wissen wir das es tatsächlich auch Sicherheitslücken gibt die nicht nur von Herstellern und/oder Geheimdiensten ausgenutzt werden könnten. Leider können wir keine Konsequenzen bei der Mainboardwahl daraus ziehen da uns der Markt ja keine oder kaum Wahl lässt...


----------

